

Ask HN: How many domains do you own? - technel

A lot of us have business websites, side projects, etc... how many domains do you own, and how much do you pay yearly? Under what circumstances do you not renew a domain?
======
Toph
I use to have somewhere closer to 300 domains. Now I have less than 100.

1\. The domains I absolutely know I want to keep, I do max 10 year
registrations on them, there are about a dozen or so of these. They're usually
premium domains or things like my name, etc.

2\. The ones that are currently active with launched stuff on them, a few
dozen, I renew these anywhere between 2-5 years in advanced depending on
whether or not I think the site will continue to be active in that time frame
and reassess when expiration is near.

3\. Then I got a ton of inactive domains and these are the ones that are the
hardest to gauge. So I tend to do 1 year renewals on these and visit back
every year to determine whether or not I genuinely will use them down the
road, are there resell value if not, etc... I'd either sell or let expire the
ones I don't care about and access when I pick up new domains again.

The yearly rate I pay varies because some of these are already paid in
advanced for a few years so its just the numbers of single year renewals that
I have to assess.

------
redspark
I personally own about 65 domains, so probably around $750/year for
registrations.

I probably register 5-10 per year, while not renewing the same number. I
typically review every 3 months and any domains that I am not using and/or
have moved away from the original idea, I disable auto-renew. If they are a
strong domain, I may keep them ongoing, but I probably have < 5 of those.

------
davidandgoliath
~258 odd a year. I've got a reseller account with enom that brings the price
down a bit, though it'd be far cheaper to use someone like godaddy.

I let a few expire a year when I've traded out domains, but most of these have
been registered since '06. Inevitably, hopefully, will launch projects on them
:)

------
dylanpyle
Only 3 plus my personal site; one has a full backend built, social media
accounts, proven business model with an EIN and company bank account, long
list of launchrock signups waiting for access, etc, but never saw the light of
day. The next time I have a free week or so, that will change.

------
ohgodthecat3
Probably have about 25 domains at a given time, only really renew about 10 or
15 the rest get bought for ideas through time and if I haven't done anything
in a year with them they get tossed back into the pond.

So ~$270 a year give or take.

------
iworkforthem
10 domains @ namecheap.com - Looking to trim it down further. Anyone want
housinspired.com / pursuitofhousing.com / apartmentsredesign.com >> Let me
know.

------
holic
~750 domains scattered between GoDaddy, Name.com, NameCheap, and Moniker. I
bounce em around throughout the year for the lowest renewal prices possible.

------
GFischer
5 domains, I paid U$ 50 for a year, I'll probably release 3 of them, as they
were for side projects that never got started.

------
balamscss
write now i own 4 domians....but only two hosting ...others are blogger
forwards

spent $ 48 yearly

------
youngdev
2 domains. Around $25 per year for both

